# Frankincense & Myrrh FO



## soapmaker (Jul 20, 2019)

I bought a F & M FO from NDA and do not like it as well as WSP's version, however it is much more cost effective. The scent needs to be deepened or perhaps a touch smokey or something. My thought is to mix a little Patchouli EO with it. Any other thoughts?


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 20, 2019)

I was thinking patchouli as well.


IrishLass


----------



## GmaK (Jul 20, 2019)

Sandalwood?


----------



## MGM (Jul 20, 2019)

If you want smoky and you have Cade EO, that should do the trick. Mind, I've never used it in soap, but the tiniest smidge (literally one drop) imparts so much smoke. You'd never guess.


----------



## soapmaker (Jul 20, 2019)

GmaK said:


> Sandalwood?



Thanks. I didn't think of Sandalwood. I do have some. 



MGM said:


> If you want smoky and you have Cade EO, that should do the trick. Mind, I've never used it in soap, but the tiniest smidge (literally one drop) imparts so much smoke. You'd never guess.



I don't have Cade...actually don't even know what it is. Not really sure I want smokey, just don't know how else to describe it.


----------



## lsg (Jul 21, 2019)

Oakmoss will add a smokey note.


----------



## soapmaker (Jul 21, 2019)

I had Oakmoss one time. The scent was so faint I wasn't able to smell it.


----------



## lsg (Jul 22, 2019)

The oakmoss I have has a good, strong scent.


----------



## soapmaker (Jul 22, 2019)

From where?


----------



## lsg (Jul 22, 2019)

I still have some oakmoss absolute from Camden Grey, ordered 12/31/2012 that smells great.


----------



## glendam (Aug 6, 2019)

I have tried both (NDA and WSP's) and agree.  I believe the difference is that WSP's includes a small percentage of essential oils (I think they display the percentage somewhere in the description).  Since NDA has low prices in bulk essential oils, I would try including some frankincense and perhaps Myrrh EO's in it instead.  (Though Myrrh is so thick, I might think about it first).  Also, NDA's does not have as much vanillin, mine did not discolor and WSP's did discolor more.  So perhaps vanilla FO would help too?


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 6, 2019)

glendam said:


> I have tried both (NDA and WSP's) and agree.  I believe the difference is that WSP's includes a small percentage of essential oils (I think they display the percentage somewhere in the description).  Since NDA has low prices in bulk essential oils, I would try including some frankincense and perhaps Myrrh EO's in it instead.  (Though Myrrh is so thick, I might think about it first).  Also, NDA's does not have as much vanillin, mine did not discolor and WSP's did discolor more.  So perhaps vanilla FO would help too?


Thanks, these are very good ideas.


----------



## amd (Aug 6, 2019)

I second vanilla, it's one of the components of WSP's. I would also add some patchouli and cedarwood. You probably wouldn't need much - If I were doing it, I would do 5% cedarwood, 5% patchouli, and 10% vanilla. BUT I also don't know what the FO smells like 

Just to clarify, that's the percentage of the blend, not the percentage to add to soap. So doing (for example) 1 oz total:
.05 oz cedarwood
.05 oz patchouli
.10 oz vanilla
.80 oz FO


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 6, 2019)

amd said:


> I second vanilla, it's one of the components of WSP's. I would also add some patchouli and cedarwood. You probably wouldn't need much - If I were doing it, I would do 5% cedarwood, 5% patchouli, and 10% vanilla. BUT I also don't know what the FO smells like
> 
> Just to clarify, that's the percentage of the blend, not the percentage to add to soap. So doing (for example) 1 oz total:
> .05 oz cedarwood
> ...


Yes, in an attempt to fix it up earlier, I did add cedarwood and something else which I would have to look at notes to remember. That didn't do it. It smells manly but not F & M. After looking at the price of the E.O.s I don't think that's an option. I'm really leaning toward vanilla being the missing link but will probably try some Patch too.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 7, 2019)

Anyone try the F&M from NG or BCN ?  Curious how they smell compared to NDA / WSP
I can't find the F&M on NDA just Myrrh and then F
Not sure if this helps but on NG site is says :
combination of olibanum, myrrh, patchouli, herbaceous woodsy pine, sheer musk, vanilla, and floral lilac notes.

*Top Notes:*  Lilac, pine
*Mid Notes:*  Heliotrope, jasmine, musk
*Base Notes:*  Frankincense, myrrh, patchouli, vanilla, olibanum


----------



## landarow (Sep 28, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> I bought a F & M FO from NDA and do not like it as well as WSP's version, however it is much more cost effective. The scent needs to be deepened or perhaps a touch smokey or something. My thought is to mix a little Patchouli EO with it. Any other thoughts?


I've tried the F &M from Nature's Garden. It smells wonderful and had a long lasting fragrance.


----------



## landarow (Sep 28, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Anyone try the F&M from NG or BCN ?  Curious how they smell compared to NDA / WSP
> I can't find the F&M on NDA just Myrrh and then F
> Not sure if this helps but on NG site is says :
> combination of olibanum, myrrh, patchouli, herbaceous woodsy pine, sheer musk, vanilla, and floral lilac notes.
> ...


I've tried it. I love it and so does my family and friends who's tried it.


----------



## soapmaker (Sep 28, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Anyone try the F&M from NG or BCN ?  Curious how they smell compared to NDA / WSP
> I can't find the F&M on NDA just Myrrh and then F



Yes I see NDA doesn't sell it anymore, probably for a good reason.


----------



## MGM (Sep 28, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> Yes I see NDA doesn't sell it anymore, probably for a good reason.


I just noticed that when I went to check potential discolouration, and it was no longer listed! I'm planning to make a batch tomorrow using it, so we'll report back.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 28, 2019)

While looking for something else, I came across this F & M at The Original Soapdish. I've purchased from them a few times over the years and have never been disappointed. Their "Kelp" FO is amazing in Kelp Soap. But I digress... here's the skinny

*Frankincense & Myrrh II (Lebermuth)*
Considered by soap makers to be the best Frankincense & Myrrh fragrance on the market, The Lebermuth Company's blend of frankincense, olibanum and myrrh is exotically complex and earthy. Test Notes: No acceleration or ricing. Discolors to tan. FP: 169°F. Low flashpoint fragrance. 

_*http://www.thesoapdish.com/fragrance.htm*_


----------



## amd (Sep 30, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Anyone try the F&M from NG or BCN ? Curious how they smell compared to NDA / WSP


I can't remember if I ever answered you on this. The one from BCN is more herb and medicinal smelling - more like the actual EO's - and doesn't have the powdery smell that WSP has. I like the actual smells of F & M EO's so I really like BCN's version. The soap is 5 weeks old, and it is holding really nicely.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 30, 2019)

Lol, I don't think I posted on here either.  I did get a smellie form BCN.  I was not too thrilled.  It wasn't what I was looking for.  Not that it smelled bad or anything like that.  It just was not the scent I wanted.
But thank you


----------



## bountifulsoaps (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm sitting here about to make a batch of F & M.  I have both the fragrance and the essential oil of frankincense and personally, I like the fragrance better!  Only have fragrance of Myrrh.  Starting with a 5 pound of oils only batch and thinking I'll go for 4 ounces of of the fragrance/eo oils.  Thinking of mostly frankincense fragrance mixed with eo.  I'm wondering if I would go 1:1 on the frank/Myhrr .  Confused here!


----------

